
Tell HN: You guys are beating back the crap - coderdude
In the last 24 hours, I&#x27;ve seen at least two ridiculous threads of speech get killed faster than I can even rant about it. I think you&#x27;ve got this now. The bullshit isn&#x27;t taking hold like I thought. I&#x27;m starting to really want to rep HN again, and join in. I doubt <i>this</i> is necessary to say, but I&#x27;m stoked.
======
siscia
Can you explain a little better?

Maybe your point is valid, but I completely miss what you are talking about.

Without an explanation your point comes across just as a noisy random rant...
Maybe you are right, but as long as I can't understand what you are saying you
are wasting time (yours and mine...)

~~~
coderdude
It probably does come off as a random rant unless you read all the comment
threads on here. Lately, a lot of the nonsense opinions are finally being
killed instead of being upvoted to the top. My random post was my way of
saying, thank God. Just proud of the community.

~~~
Vaskivo
I don't know the context but if these opinions are being upvoted don't they
have a bit of value? Or at least they should be analysed on why people hold
that opinion.

~~~
coderdude
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12044213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12044213)

This is an example of a type of comment that used to get upvoted but is now
killed. I think most of us are tired of analyzing at this point.

------
wayn3
please explain what a "thread of speech" is? which issue does this relate to?

